# RIP Guniea/ Roquefort



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Well, Monday was a sad day . I knew it was coming though. Our last of 5 Guinea pigs (within a long time frame) has gone to pig heaven. And yes I do certainly believe there is a special place for our animals ! Stephen Hawking's can rot with his thinking or any other scientists as well! 
But anyway I knew Roquefort (my sons guinea) I called her Guinea and gee ended up being her care taker for at least 3 years of her life, well anyway~ She had not been eating well and looked tired, she was 5 years old. I am going to miss those little squeals as every time I would go past her cage she would chirp to me squeak to me and come right up to get a quick pet . Yep going to miss that! We have had with my kids 5 guinea pigs. They lived various lengths of time. Our first doing was Rex a reddish brown male who lived 6 years he was My oldest sons. The second was an Abyssinia one very long haired white and tan She lived 4 years (Sweetie) my 2nd daughters pet. The third one Skippy (all of ours) lived 4 years the fourth one got for my 16 year old at the time and lived 3 years (well pet store guineas never know where they are from) the only one we go it from a home environment though is the first one Rex. He was a cute Guinea pig would rest on your shoulder and just be happy and he made us happy ha! Well now Roquefort or Guinea as I called her passed this Monday and well its just I guess I didn't really realize how truly attached I was to these little critters and how they affected my daily life/ routine! I get so attached to these little furry friends/critters! Ahhh well she is by the side of the house wrapped her in a hand towel placed in a very nice box. Well as I say to all who have gone before me~Until we meet again!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

So sad to hear about your pig. I had a guinea pig when we were first married. He lasted 4 years and I was extremely attached to him. I know how they can be little members of your family! Even now we still look at all the little pigs at pet stores when we go in and think 'well maybe it's time for another'.

Give your dogs extra hugs. It will help.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Aww, wagsy, I'm so sorry to read about Guinea, thats sad. I know what you mean, its had to explain, but its like there's a presence missing. RIP sweet little Guinea. I guess he lived a full, long life, but it hurts to know his cute little face isn't around any longer.
Thinking of you.....


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Very sorry about the passing of the guinea pig, there is a pig heaven and he is there! Thoughts are with you and the family.......


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry to hear about Guinea. We do become very attached to our furry friends.
It must be a difficult time for you right now. Guinea was blessed to have someone like
you to love her.


----------

